# finishing tip



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Want to lift up small parts off of the table for finishing? Have some leftover pegboard and a few screws/nails? This worked perfectly for me!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Have you tried using the tops from soda or water bottles?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't. But honestly I have enough stuff already and would rather not have bottle tops laying around too.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a Pin Nail gun and I just shoot some pins into some scrap pieces of wood to sit my small pieces on and then throw em away when finished.


----------

